# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  granny flat definition, nsw

## mick789

hi, my house is very small, and was wondering if it qualifies as a granny flat. if it did , maybe i could build a large new home on my acreage. we arn,t allowed duel homes, so if it was classified as a granny flat then maybe i could build new and keep the g, flat for a supplementary income. 
so, when is it a granny flat ?. i always thought it was a size restriction.  
thanks all
mick

----------


## phild01

Have you read through this: https://www.planningportal.nsw.gov.a...l/granny-flats

----------


## Marc

If a granny flat is a secondary dwelling and only the fact that there is a primary dwelling makes it possible, one should be able to turn an existing dwelling into a secondary by building a primary dwelling ... it should be possible. The problem is that logic and councils don't mix.

----------


## mick789

thanks guys , and thanks for the link. 
 theres a bit of reading but initially it says; 
 To be allowed to build a granny flat as complying development it must be; 
(a)    Established in conjunction with another dwelling (the principal dwelling),
(b)   On the same lot of land as the principal dwelling (and not an individual lot in a strata plan or community title scheme), and
(c)   May be within, attached to, or separate from the principal dwelling. 
i tick yes to b and c , however the two homes would be separate at about 150m.  and with (a),  i,m unclear about this meaning, can anybody elaborate what this means? 
thanks

----------

